

Grand jury indicts ex-Madoff programmers - noarchy
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE62G52P20100317

======
notmyname
As a programmer myself, my first reaction to the headline was, "Oh no."
Programs are simply tools, and I assumed this story would be similar to
indicting axe manufacturers because of the proverbial axe murderer.

However, after reading the story, it appears that these programmers may have
been involved in covering up or performing illicit activities. Their trial
will determine if they are culpable. Overall, though, it's not something to
worry about professionally or as a threat to an industry.

~~~
johnl
I always have known what my programs did and what they were going to be used
for so I find it difficult that these programmer did not. So if your Boss
tells you to program something illegal you would have no problem doing so. I
would say, OK that's fine but before we start lets discuss this with your
Boss, the three of us first. The judge gets to decide on the M. programmers.

